# Dap 33 or 53?



## Charles (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone use "Painters Putty 53" made by DAP? We are using Glazing 33 by DAP to fill nail holes. I want to try 53 but I have to order it. Any info on this product?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Charles said:


> Anyone use "Painters Putty 53" made by DAP? We are using Glazing 33 by DAP to fill nail holes. I want to try 53 but I have to order it. Any info on this product?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I quite using it for Crawfords putty instead. I had always used the 53 but the Crawfords is waterbased, cleans up better, and I think it covers up better.


----------



## Charles (Jul 1, 2008)

Never heard of Crawfords. Where can I get it?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Charles said:


> Never heard of Crawfords. Where can I get it?


I originally bought it for the "natural" or environmental properties but I do like it better. I get mine at SW but the have a dealer locator on their site

http://www.crawfords.com/


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

*putty no no*

Use spackle...........putty is for losers........dont be a loser.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Gotta go with Crawford's.


----------



## Paint109 (Feb 8, 2009)

aquaglaze for nail holes


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Depends on what you are filling. If you are filling nail holes on preprimed trim then go with a product called Color Putty. 33 and 53 are not near as flexible and dry out very fast and crumble. Of the 2, 53 dries out faster but 33 can be sticky.

So does Crawfords both oil and waterbased in comparison. Color Putty stays more flexible longer and provides superior break-off. Thats not an opinion btw.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Depends on what you are filling. If you are filling nail holes on preprimed trim then go with a product called Color Putty. 33 and 53 are not near as flexible and dry out very fast and crumble. Of the 2, 53 dries out faster but 33 can be sticky.
> 
> So does Crawfords both oil and waterbased in comparison. Color Putty stays more flexible longer and provides superior break-off. Thats not an opinion btw.


Seems like it would be nice for stained wood but would those small jars be practical on painted trim?


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

`i use color putty strictly for repairs on stainwork or the occasional post stain nail filler. This is not stuff you want to use on painted trim if your goal is to make the nail holes disappear.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It seems like a non-drying putty would be prone to shrinking with time and showing nail holes in the future, even if they look good now.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Seems like it would be nice for stained wood but would those small jars be practical on painted trim?


They come in a 1lb jar too. Does anyone ever use Crawfords or 53,33 before the jar turns dry. I never had a Color Putty jar dry up unless it sat unopened for most of the year. There is no need to repack Color Putty in liquids like Crawfords or 53 both of which dry out during the course of a day filling. Color Putty can be left open over night and for days before it starts drying. Often we place color putty smashed on a piece of cardboard over night (day prior) to filling to dry it out a bit. All fresh open jars may need a bit of dust to get them initially workable. Some can be a bit on the wet side but you want that.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Another thing about 53 is its not white. Its grey and can bleed through a white top coat easily. Color Putty is all white and a nice white.


----------

